# Batteries charging in van?



## someonespecial (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a fast charger mounted in the truck on a small inverter that is wired directly off the starting battery, but on a 30A relay energized by the ignition. This way it only charges when the truck is running and can't drain the battery.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

All pout trucks have =at least a 3000 watt inverter with a plug strip for charging or running test equipment.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I rarely need to charge in the van, but I do have an inverter installed in case I do. I have more than enough batteries to make it through the day.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I rarely need to charge in the van, but I do have an inverter installed in case I do. I have more than enough batteries to make it through the day.


I have a bunch of batteries too. But I find myself always having to bring them into the shop to be charged and then taken back out the next morning.

Most of my service calls are short so I'd rather go in with a full battery instead of going in with a so-so battery and possibly have to stop to go get the charger and set it up at the house.

I guess I am just looking for the most efficient way because I am a lazy bum :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hackster said:


> I have a bunch of batteries too. But I find myself always having to bring them into the shop to be charged and then taken back out the next morning.
> 
> Most of my service calls are short so I'd rather go in with a full battery instead of going in with a so-so battery and possibly have to stop to go get the charger and set it up at the house.
> 
> I guess I am just looking for the most efficient way because I am a lazy bum :thumbup:


I just charge dead batts on the job site.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a wall full of chargers I run off a 2KW inverter. 

I can charge off (2) dedicated batteries isolated from the truck, add in the 2 truck batteries so charge from 4 and add a 1KW or 10KW gen to charge everything or plug into "shore power" at a jobsite.

Everything worked great until I tried charging a Milwaukee battery, which didn't like a MSW and fried the charger.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

brian john said:


> All pout trucks have =at least a 3000 watt inverter with a plug strip for charging or running test equipment.


Brian, what kind of inverters are you using?

I am finding some electronics not running on my tripp lite mod sine wave.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bbsound said:


> Brian, what kind of inverters are you using?
> 
> I am finding some electronics not running on my tripp lite mod sine wave.


This is what I have a true sinewave inverter, some of our test equipment will not run off a stepwave or squarewave.

http://www.theinverterstore.com/5000-watt-pure-sine-wave-inverter.html


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting something like a 400W pure sine wave inverter for the chargers and then a 1,500W for general tools and stuff.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I just charge dead batts on the job site.


Like I explained, when doing short service calls I may not have time to fully charge a battery that I find dead halfway thru. I'd rather go into the job with a fully charged battery and not deal with partials when working.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hackster said:


> Like I explained, when doing short service calls I may not have time to fully charge a battery that I find dead halfway thru. I'd rather go into the job with a fully charged battery and not deal with partials when working.


Like I explained.... I have enough batteries to make it through the day without recharging.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

if its going to be a long ride i have the inverter wired into the truck for the chargers
need to do a second isolated battery. but something i havnt learned to do yet


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

I have an 1800 watt inverter but the last nut that had it/installed it didn't tighten the connections too well and they all burnt up....have to replace battery terminals/fuse blocks just have't had time to get around to it.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Like I explained.... I have enough batteries to make it through the day without recharging.


And like I explained, I don't want to have to take all the batteries in to be charged at the end of the day and then back out in the morning.


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Hackster said:


> And like I explained, I don't want to have to take all the batteries in to be charged at the end of the day and then back out in the morning.


Children can you behave


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a 600 pure sine wave behind my seat. It was like 350 bucks i think. I also had a cheap 1000 watt unit from costco but i got rid of it after it blew out my charger....


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Hackster said:


> Like I explained, when doing short service calls I may not have time to fully charge a battery that I find dead halfway thru. I'd rather go into the job with a fully charged battery and not deal with partials when working.


Being able to charge batts between jobs or not having to take the chargers out of the van every time you need to charge is a HUGE help when your working alone. Anything that saves time is a plus in my book.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hackster said:


> And like I explained, I don't want to have to take all the batteries in to be charged at the end of the day and then back out in the morning.


And like I explained.... I don't do that either.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> And like I explained.... I don't do that either.


You just can't not be a child, can you?


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

captkirk said:


> Being able to charge batts between jobs or not having to take the chargers out of the van every time you need to charge is a HUGE help when your working alone. Anything that saves time is a plus in my book.


Yes, exactly. This is specifically what I am talking about. Up until now my only option has been to charge the batteries overnight so that they are all fresh the next day, but that's a pain. I'd like to get a setup in the truck to keep them charged.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

This is a shot of my inverter and i included one with my led lights in the back area in case your interested. I have the inverter coming off the main batt. Fused of course...


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have one of these for all my M18 tools....The best part is its not installed in one truck. If I take my bucket truck for the day, or my pickup I still have the ability to charge batteries vs. permanently installed in the service vans.


----------



## GatewaySparky (Jul 23, 2010)

I just run a cord from the van to the shop when I park it for the day. Reel it up in the AM and I'm ready to go.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

If I chew trough my 4 batteries I probably should have just run out a lead for a powertool.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

We have a deWalt charger that plugs directly into the cigarette lighter. No inverter needed, and batteries can be charged while driving to the jobsites.


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

Hackster said:


> You just can't not be a child, can you?


Pretty much, I mean you start a thread asking how inverter systems work for people and he posts useless crap unrelated to it. Pretty much how most threads go.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

GatewaySparky said:


> I just run a cord from the van to the shop when I park it for the day. Reel it up in the AM and I'm ready to go.


I was thinking about doing the same thing, but I heard (this may not be true) that leaving batteries in the chargers while not plugged in drains them. Anyone know anything about that rumor?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

your really not supposed to drill holes bigger than two inches with most cordless drills. I believe it says it in the instuctions...

If i need to use a hole saw i just break out the hole hawg with extension and voila.... much faster than trying to do it with cordless.


----------



## 6foot8electrician (Jun 18, 2013)

chewy said:


> If I chew trough my 4 batteries I probably should have just run out a lead for a powertool.


Don't worry I'll run the lead for you. Would you like me to grab you a left handed screw driver too?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

6foot8electrician said:


> Don't worry I'll run the lead for you. Would you like me to grab you a left handed screw driver too?


Touché ******.


----------



## jbrookers (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a deep cell battery behind every seat and a inverter mounted on the dividers. The deep cell has a contractor that ties it into the truck battery when the ignition is on. That way we can run the deep cell battery dry and not worry about the truck. Some guys have mounted power strips and all their chargers. They absolutely love it. Some guys just use it for their power tools or to charge their phone. Some guys could care less. We also have a portable generator for when we need to run the ground rod driver because our invertors dont have the umph for that.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Can anyone recommend an inverter around 1,500 watts that works well with Dewalt, Milwaukee,, and Makita battery chargers? 

A pure sine wave inverter that size will be very expensive so I was hoping there were some MSW inverters that could charge batteries without issue.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Crap...I just remembered I need to get the batteries out of the truck and put them on some chargers. Now I have to put some pants on, this sucks!:laughing:


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Switched said:


> Crap...I just remembered I need to get the batteries out of the truck and put them on some chargers. Now I have to put some pants on, this sucks!:laughing:


This was your 1,000th post :thumbup:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Hackster said:


> This was your 1,000th post :thumbup:


LOL, talking about putting my pants back on!:lol::lol:


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Hackster said:


> For resi service work it's good to always have charged batteries instead of plugging int he charger when you get there. Does anyone keep their batteries in chargers in their van so they are always fully charged?
> 
> I know some people have an inverter and second battery with an isolator, I was wondering who you liked this system?


 
LOL, I bought a Lincoln generator slash welding machine. Have no clue how to weld. My 18xps were all dead the other day. So I started and plug in the charger while I drove about 45 miles. The welder stays on high idle when there is the smallest of load on either the stinger or genrator. Welder was raising hell all the way there. But, guess what, my battery was charged:thumbup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Introyble said:


> LOL, I bought a Lincoln generator slash welding machine. Have no clue how to weld. My 18xps were all dead the other day. So I started and plug in the charger while I drove about 45 miles. The welder stays on high idle when there is the smallest of load on either the stinger or genrator. Welder was raising hell all the way there. But, guess what, my battery was charged:thumbup:


Welding is great fun you should learn. It's not too hard.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> We have a deWalt charger that plugs directly into the cigarette lighter. No inverter needed, and batteries can be charged while driving to the jobsites.


 
I have the radio, everybody does, where in the hell did you find that? I've actually never seen one. I've asked because I supposed Dewalt had to have made one. Never checked Ebay though, my mistake


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Usually when on a call if I am doing a lot of drilling I just plug a battery in or use corded. On service upgrades I just use some clamps tied into a receptacle to grab power from the service drop. But like 480 I have yet to run into a time where I need to charge batteries when I am out working.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

My diesel has two batteries, I have a 2500 watt inverter. it is great for events like when I buy a 4 x 8 of 3/4 plywood for panels, I can cut them with a 12 amp circ saw right in the depot parkinglot so they'll fit in the van.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Hackster said:


> I was thinking about doing the same thing, but I heard (this may not be true) that leaving batteries in the chargers while not plugged in drains them. Anyone know anything about that rumor?


#3

http://dewalt.com/featured-articles/best-practices-for-long-battery-pack-life.aspx


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Introyble said:


> I have the radio, everybody does, where in the hell did you find that? I've actually never seen one. I've asked because I supposed Dewalt had to have made one. Never checked Ebay though, my mistake


Here is one listing on eBay.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

thoenew said:


> #3
> 
> http://dewalt.com/featured-articles/best-practices-for-long-battery-pack-life.aspx


I know that leaving them in the charger will keep them charged. My question is about leaving the batteries in the charger while *unplugged*. I believe I read that this drains the batteries. What that would mean is that you can't just leave all your batteries sitting in chargers in your van ready to be plugged into a house when you roll up because they would discharge when not plugged in.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hackster said:


> I know that leaving them in the charger will keep them charged. My question is about leaving the batteries in the charger while unplugged. I believe I read that this drains the batteries. What that would mean is that you can't just leave all your batteries sitting in chargers in your van ready to be plugged into a house when you roll up because they would discharge when not plugged in.


I don't think leaving them in an unplugged charger will discharge them any faster than them being plugged into an idle tool . The contacts are engaged in the charger , but it's not like the battery is being asked to do anything . This is a guess , because I've never left batteries in unplugged chargers ?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Hackster said:


> I know that leaving them in the charger will keep them charged. My question is about leaving the batteries in the charger while unplugged. I believe I read that this drains the batteries. What that would mean is that you can't just leave all your batteries sitting in chargers in your van ready to be plugged into a house when you roll up because they would discharge when not plugged in.


I always thought that as actin as an inverter


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Northern tool has some cheap pure sine invertrers, don't know if they suck or not though.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hackster said:


> I know that leaving them in the charger will keep them charged. My question is about leaving the batteries in the charger while *unplugged*. I believe I read that this drains the batteries. What that would mean is that you can't just leave all your batteries sitting in chargers in your van ready to be plugged into a house when you roll up because they would discharge when not plugged in.


The only way to know for sure is to see it in writing from the manufacturer (like Q A or ask them) or somehow measure the current. It's not that difficult to isolate the battery when the charger is unplugged but I don't know if it's a normal practice in the industry.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

8V71 said:


> The only way to know for sure is to see it in writing from the manufacturer (like Q A or ask them) or somehow measure the current. It's not that difficult to isolate the battery when the charger is unplugged but I don't know if it's a normal practice in the industry.


One of my first hammy down drill sets did it for sure. I'm not sure if it was because it was fried from something. But of it was unplugged and you put a battery in it. It would light the little LEDs. Still charged it fine when plugged in buy would discharge them when it was undone.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> One of my first hammy down drill sets did it for sure. I'm not sure if it was because it was fried from something. But of it was unplugged and you put a battery in it. It would light the little LEDs. Still charged it fine when plugged in buy would discharge them when it was undone.


Sounds fried....I don't think I have ever seen that.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

8V71 said:


> Sounds fried....I don't think I have ever seen that.


Yeah. But still charged the battery. Was a porter cable 14v. Was about 5-6 years ago


----------

